# batery and alternator upgrade 2000 chevy k3500



## bill 3c (Jan 9, 2016)

I got a used fisher mm2 2 years ago for my chevy k3500 after blowing my engine on older truck. the mm2 plow killeda few batterys. decided to up grade alternator to a 140 amp and a new red top battery. seems to be working good now. but im still questioning if everthing is going to be good now. alternator gets hot to touch . think my need to check plow hydraulic pressure and filter pick up tube. may go talk to the local mechanic . bill


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

140 amp alternator is still pretty small. Did you upgrade to bigger guage wire when you upgraded the alternator?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Have you checked the amp draw on the plow motor it's self?


----------



## bill 3c (Jan 9, 2016)

ktfbgb said:


> 140 amp alternator is still pretty small. Did you upgrade to bigger guage wire when you upgraded the alternator?


 i did 4guage


----------



## bill 3c (Jan 9, 2016)

Philbilly2 said:


> Have you checked the amp draw on the plow motor it's self?


 not yet. maybe tomarrro


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Do the amp test and do a voltage drop test across all posts positive and negative while operating the plow


----------



## bmc1025 (Jun 10, 2009)

Is your truck old body or new body style?


----------



## bmc1025 (Jun 10, 2009)

If it's th ok body style with a 5.7 you can install the dr44 style alternator out of the new trucks and have much better charging at idle and low rpm. It was a night and day difference on my 98 k2500 plow truck.


----------



## OneManWithAPlow (Sep 4, 2016)

bmc1025 said:


> If it's th ok body style with a 5.7 you can install the dr44 style alternator out of the new trucks and have much better charging at idle and low rpm. It was a night and day difference on my 98 k2500 plow truck.


That's good to know. Is it a direct swap? I have a 2002 2500 5.7 that I just installed a dual battery setup in. What year chevy were you using?


----------



## bill 3c (Jan 9, 2016)

bmc1025 said:


> Is your truck old body or new body style?


old


----------



## bill 3c (Jan 9, 2016)

OneManWithAPlow said:


> That's good to know. Is it a direct swap? I have a 2002 2500 5.7 that I just installed a dual battery setup in. What year chevy were you using?


2000k3500old body style


----------



## OneManWithAPlow (Sep 4, 2016)

bill 3c said:


> 2000k3500old body style


Sorry, shoulda clarified. I meant for the donor truck. What truck runs a dr44 alternator?


----------



## bill 3c (Jan 9, 2016)

bill 3c said:


> not yet. maybe tomarrro


tried to do it today using pushbroom as a extention working plow controls ands trying to get reading.not easy. i go see if i can get help tommro


----------



## bmc1025 (Jun 10, 2009)

OneManWithAPlow said:


> Sorry, shoulda clarified. I meant for the donor truck. What truck runs a dr44 alternator?


01-07 6.0 2500hd and others. Just make sure the plug on the rear matches yours. It will be either 2 wire or 4 wire I don't remember which. Make sure you have a 4ga charge wire installed.


----------



## OneManWithAPlow (Sep 4, 2016)

bmc1025 said:


> 01-07 6.0 2500hd and others. Just make sure the plug on the rear matches yours. It will be either 2 wire or 4 wire I don't remember which. Make sure you have a 4ga charge wire installed.


Hate to bring this back up, but encountering a few issues. My first issue, is the alternator. DR44 is a 160 amp alternator, but from 01-06 im only able to find stock alternators at 145 amps and under (DR37). I have to go to 07+ to find a 160 amp alternator(DR44). Unfortunately, going to 07+ there was a plug change...


----------



## OneManWithAPlow (Sep 4, 2016)

I cant seem to find a 160 amp 4 pin Alternator from a factory truck.

Edit: Also, I guess alternators are not specific to amperage as they also make a 145 DR44...would a high output alt at 250 amps be overkill?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

OneManWithAPlow said:


> would a high output alt at 250 amps be overkill?


No, but you want high amps at low idle.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

dieselss said:


> No, but you want high amps at low idle.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Philbilly2 said:


>


LMAO


----------

